# How are the Autosleeper Amethyst folk?



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Just wondered how everyone got on with the hunt for the charging fault - hope it's not still hot water bottles for them in this weather. 

I know lots of people were helping but couldn't find any more on the thread about how it turned out.

The thought of being stranded in my van fills me with enough dread - and I don't go further than being able to get home for tea! Goodness knows how it feels when you full time.

It's so nice to read about the kindness of other MH'ers. I can recall various tales on here - supermarket car parks in Europe; muddy fields and remote sites.

Someone always helps. Lovely. 

- Helena.


----------

